# tree ID needed



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

any ideas what this is?

I think possibly "eastern cottonwood"

good for anything other than practice wood?

http://www.fw.vt.edu/dendro/dendrology/syllabus/factsheet.cfm?ID=64


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

dog pee wood? 



Looks like cotton wood to me. Turn it and see what happens.

later, biggreen


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That's what I was gonna say. All the cottonwood I have seen cut did not have much color. That, however, looks very nice.


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

Populus deltoides Eastern cottonwood...

Oooopppss,missed the link...


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

What's my dog doing at your house.....?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice fence! Ha!


----------

